# So Kindle Does Support Hebrew Characters!



## BarrenCode (Jan 4, 2012)

onsidering that Kindle doesn't support Hebrew in ebooks it processes it rather well in the browser


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Now I am no expert on uber-formatting for Kindle, to be pretentious, but I am in frequent contact with someone who is. He has had endless stand-up rows with Amazon-Kindle customer services and techs about this very topic. Kindle can and does accept many many things which their guidelines say they do not. I suspect perhaps, they don't want to be on the receiving end of a formatting nightmare, as accepting certain characters and certain types of charts etc doesn't follow that it's easy and straightforward to do them.


----------

